# Canon FD Lenses



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Nov 24, 2009)

Greetings everyone.

I am the proud owner of an AE-1 that I bought when i was 16. Love the camera, and have taken some great photos with it.

As you know that here in 2009 all the lenses for the FD mount are obtained in the used market, which is great ! It saves me a ton of money over comparable EOS lenses.

I see some that are listed as regular FD lenses and some that are FD/SSC. The onlt thing I can think the SSC stands for is Stainless Steel Collar. Is there a different definition? Will these SSC lenses work on my AE 1, if not which model?

Thanks, happy shooting!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2009)

The SSC is for super spectra coating ... on the lens elements.

The chrome collared lenses are FD mountable.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2009)

Canon Lenses


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Nov 24, 2009)

So they will bolt into my AE-1 ! Outstanding!

Thanks, and thanks for the FD link!! Very Cool !


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2009)

No probs.

That site is one of the best I have found concerning manual focus cameras and lenses.

Photography in Malaysia


----------

